# SWM R16 how to get



## barney34 (May 28, 2007)

Just converted from Tivo to DTV DVR in the office and let family try it out and everyone is ok with switching the other Tivos over. I know the CSR canont tell me which unit I will get but how do I get the R16 so I can use SWM in all the rooms with one cable?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Amazon has them in stock as well as solid signal


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

barney34 said:


> Just converted from Tivo to DTV DVR in the office and let family try it out and everyone is ok with switching the other Tivos over. I know the CSR canont tell me which unit I will get but how do I get the R16 so I can use SWM in all the rooms with one cable?


Do you have a SWM setup now? If you self-installed SWM then you will need to call D* and get the SWM flag on your account set. This flag is "supposed" to only allow SWM receivers to be sent for replacement.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> Do you have a SWM setup now? If you self-installed SWM then you will need to call D* and get the SWM flag on your account set. This flag is "supposed" to only allow SWM receivers to be sent for replacement.


Incorrect there is no way to call and have an account flagged for swm


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

naijai said:


> Incorrect there is no way to call and have an account flagged for swm


I self-installed a SWM8 and was able to get mine changed (or so they tell me.) I had no idea there was such a thing until somebody posted here about it. I do know that several members have verified that they too have had the "flag" changed...

P.S. Here's a recent post from Battlezone on the same issue: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2298093#post2298093


----------



## barney34 (May 28, 2007)

Thank you all. I didnt know you could buy them online. 

Well now that I looked into the SWM I see I need a compatible dish. The dish is on my roof chimney. Do I just find a local installer or will directv help me on upgrading the dish?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

naijai said:


> Incorrect there is no way to call and have an account flagged for swm


You would be mistaken...


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> You would be mistaken...


So who do i call to get my account flagged then since i have all HR2X receivers so that my next service call or movers will put me on track for a swm


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

naijai said:


> So who do i call to get my account flagged then since i have all HR2X receivers so that my next service call or movers will put me on track for a swm


The flag is for people who already have a SWM system, so they are not sent a non-SWM receiver. You can't get flagged so that you get SWM installed in the future.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> The flag is for people who already have a SWM system, so they are not sent a non-SWM receiver. You can't get flagged so that you get SWM installed in the future.


I don't have SWM but I'm nosy. Is this "flag" something just in the billing system to ensure only SWM-compatible equipment is sent to the sub or does it actually enable something on the account that the hardware decodes (like DVR access or HD access)?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I don't have SWM but I'm nosy. Is this "flag" something just in the billing system to ensure only SWM-compatible equipment is sent to the sub.......


Yes.


----------

